# ESP LH-150 pickup set



## Desecrated (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys does anybody have some information about they are sold in this guitar; 

ESP LTD MH 100QM TREM STB - Svensk International Cyberstore

Have anybody tried them, are they just crap or can they be used for recording ?


----------



## reddeltasev (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a guitar with 150's, before you do anything with them, raise the bridge pickup as high as you can get it (about 2 mm of space for me). Don't bother using the neck pickup. As for recording, I have never tried, sorry, but the only way to know is to try, I am just telling you to mess with the pickups to make them sound better. Hope that helped.


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2008)

"dont bother using the neck pickup" - bad advice if ever i saw it.

have your guitar set up by a professional tech - that will ensure it sounds and plays its best.

you can record any guitar you want


----------

